# [CANDY/DESKTOP] Pochwal się swoim pulpitem

## v7n

tylko x'y, fbsplash już jest ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-532522.html <- tutaj )

dam swój na początek (-;

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/3ce0f299700ccb89.html

EDIT: mój winblows jest całkiem w porządku ;p http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/22f8089a0fade78a.html

----------

## Odinist

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/0c024dbebdadf72e.html

----------

## taopai

Na każdym forum musi być taki wątek  :Very Happy: 

Oprócz aktualnej: http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/8791/czteryporyuw4.png, zamieszczę dwie inne, bo czemu nie?  :Very Happy: 

http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/2263/pulpitenzoug2.jpg

http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/263/abducted5nz.jpg

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## no4b

http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gentoo20061230bq2.png

----------

## vermaden

http://vermaden.proplayer.pl/gfx/screenshots/vermaden-2007.01.12-combo.jpg

----------

## przemos

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/3286/200702030931271024x768sxw7.png

----------

## taopai

A co powiecie na to: http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/4732/gozillaop6.jpg?  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## joker

a to moje:

http://bajtek.org/index.php?id=linux&cat=main

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=51598

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=47327

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=46042

----------

## Redhot

Laptop: http://redhot.programik.net/zrzuty/zrzut_02_2007.jpg

Box: Właśnie KDE się kompiluje, zmieniany komp był i na czysto stawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## tomborek

zielone uspokaja

tapetka sciagnieta z Hoppke Repo

----------

## KeyBi

Jeszcze świeży  :Smile: 

http://www.keybi.jawnet.pl/graty/pulpit_2.png

http://www.keybi.jawnet.pl/graty/pulpit.png

----------

## c9h13n

mój fvwm

http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snifferby5.png

p.s

porzebuje się dowiedzieć jak zrobić żeby w pagerze była widoczna zawartość cała zawartość aktualnego pulpitu, wie kto?

----------

## binas77

Tak się właśnie zastanawiam Panowie i Panie... po jakiego Ch...(olerę) Wam X-y ?

Na pulpicie powinno być dużo. Oto mój:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/d7c20025d7611316.html

PS.: To jest pulpit z Arch-a

PS2.: Konsoli też używam !!!

POZDROWIENIA

----------

## Redhot

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Tak się właśnie zastanawiam Panowie i Panie... po jakiego Ch...(olerę) Wam X-y ?
> 
> Na pulpicie powinno być dużo.

 

Właśnie ostatnio robiłem porządek, zostawiłem to co mi potrzebne, mogę pokazać jak jest normlanie  :Wink: 

----------

## pigi

@binas

moglbys napisac co to jest to w lewym dolnym rogu? i wkleic skrypty do tego, bo sa baałdzo fajne (:

pozdrawiam i fenks from mountain [;

----------

## lazy_bum

@taopai

Mocne. :-D

*klik*... w sumie to nie ma dużo do oglądania. (-;

----------

## taopai

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> @taopai
> 
> Mocne. 

 

Mocne? To obczaj to: http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/479/800x600billytubbiexpka0.jpg  :Very Happy: 

Pozdro,

Tao

----------

## Insenic

No to i ja swój wrzucę, chociaż jeszcze nie ukończony bo dopiero co zacząłem konfigurację.

http://insenic.bajk.pl/screenshots/screenshot-2007-02-04.png

----------

## 13Homer

Tak, zielone uspokaja...

----------

## garwol

 :Arrow: z cyklu "zielone spokaja"

 :Arrow: a tu troche mniej zielone

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

moje e16 z mojego laptopa  :Smile: 

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/48046916/

----------

## binas77

 *pigi wrote:*   

> @binas
> 
> moglbys napisac co to jest to w lewym dolnym rogu? i wkleic skrypty do tego, bo sa baałdzo fajne (:
> 
> pozdrawiam i fenks from mountain [;

 

Jeżeli chodzi ci o to "OSTATNIO", to jest motyw Karamby dla Archa p.t.: Arch Linux Information - 0.0.1. Dla Gentoo czegoś takiego nie widziałem.

Ale jakbyście mogli powiedzieć jak na pasku pozbyć się tej cholernek literki "K"  :Sad: 

PZDR

----------

## taopai

Aktualizacja: http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/4020/haikuax0.jpg - dziś ją znalazłem i od razu wiedziałem, że będzie u mnie na pulpicie  :Very Happy: 

A z serii zielone uspokaja polecam: http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/6549/1024x768darthvaderkv9.gif  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## random_hero

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/7654/pulpit2lz3.png

----------

## ukl

Taki mały peace & love  :Wink:  http://img451.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200702051252481024x768sjm0.png

----------

## Rumil

Tez z serii "zielone uspokaja"  :Wink:  : http://img360.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu12vr1.jpg

----------

## 13Homer

Co Wy z tym niebieskim? Najwyraźniej Microsoft wiedział bardzo dobrze, jaki kolor sobie wybrać...

----------

## joker

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Ale jakbyście mogli powiedzieć jak na pasku pozbyć się tej cholernek literki "K" 

 

chodzi Ci o: prawym myszki na pasku -> Remove From Panel -> Applet -> K menu?

----------

## craqs

To i ja pokażę swój pulpit  :Wink: 

----------

## lukas16

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/3141/zrzutrs3.png

----------

## binas77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> chodzi Ci o: prawym myszki na pasku -> Remove From Panel -> Applet -> K menu?
> 
> 

 

Nie, chodzi mi o zmianę tej ikonki na inną - samej ikonki, a nie usuwanie całego apletu    :Very Happy: 

POZDR

----------

## przemos

 *binas77 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> chodzi Ci o: prawym myszki na pasku -> Remove From Panel -> Applet -> K menu?
> 
>  
> ...

 

kbfx ?

----------

## binas77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kbfx ?
> 
> 

 

 :Smile: 

Ja, Danke przemos

----------

## joker

kbfx to nie jest rozwiazanie.

rozwiazaniem jest podmiana pliku kmenu.png w temacie ikon, ktorego sie uzywa

----------

## przemos

 *joker wrote:*   

> kbfx to nie jest rozwiazanie.
> 
> rozwiazaniem jest podmiana pliku kmenu.png w temacie ikon, ktorego sie uzywa

 

To co przedstawiles rowniez rozwiazuje problem. Tylko ciekawie mnie dlaczego napisales ze kbfx nie jest rozwiazaniem, bo tego nie rozumiem szczerze mowiac.

----------

## m010ch

@lukas16:

Najładniejsze i najbardziej estetyczne (bo troszkę gnomowate;) KDE jakie do tej pory widziałem - brawo!  :Smile: 

----------

## coyote01

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/4f8dccf8929a94e9.html

----------

## v7n

z routera:

http://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=volonscreenshotnormalcl1.png normalnie

http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=volonscreenshotnr5.png okolicznościowo ;p

----------

## Robert W.

Moje dwa zrzuty:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/beed751005598361.html

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/d871d14d963f88da.html

----------

## pancurski

a to mój screen, jeszcze do konca nie skonczony

http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=e83d516e9673ac36

----------

## noobah

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Co Wy z tym niebieskim? Najwyraźniej Microsoft wiedział bardzo dobrze, jaki kolor sobie wybrać...

 

Do kolorów jest przypisana symbolika, np czarny = władza, czerwony = groźba, itd.

Podobno kolor niebieski wzbudza zaufanie. Ale w przypadku Microsoftu to zakrawa na dobry żart   :Cool: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Podobno kolor niebieski wzbudza zaufanie. Ale w przypadku Microsoftu to zakrawa na dobry żart  8)

 

:D He he he

Ale może nie żart, bo skoro nie potrafią wzbudzić zaufania "normalnymi" sposobami, to pewnie próbują za pomocą takich "Feng Shui".

----------

## joker

 *przemos wrote:*   

> To co przedstawiles rowniez rozwiazuje problem. Tylko ciekawie mnie dlaczego napisales ze kbfx nie jest rozwiazaniem, bo tego nie rozumiem szczerze mowiac.

 

dla mnie to cos w stylu: mam taki a taki problem z xgl. odp: zainstaluj aiglx. dla mnie to nie jest rozwiazanie problemu, ale to moja opinia.

----------

## Odinist

Mój nowy. Tylko dla chardkorowców (18+)

----------

## no4b

Odrobinę odświeżony:

http://abaddon.tarnow.net.pl/screen/gnt-2007-02-19.png

----------

## Mr Adam

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> Moje dwa zrzuty:
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/beed751005598361.html
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/d871d14d963f88da.html

 

co to za aplet z info o systemie jeśli można spytać?

----------

## m010ch

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> co to za aplet z info o systemie jeśli można spytać?

 

To nie aplet tylko Conky  :Smile: 

A tu masz opis jego konfiguracji  :Smile: 

----------

## Yaro

http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/7895/zrzutekranu8ei5.png

----------

## rzabcio

no4b: Jaki to theme ikonek? (Choć i tak pewnie nie ma go dla Xfce.  :Smile:  )

----------

## no4b

Umicons 2.0.

----------

## rzabcio

Testy E17.

Emphasis - klient mpd.

----------

## wenabdg

WindowMaker

http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screen100307jd4.jpg

----------

## BeteNoire

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Testy E17.
> 
> Emphasis - klient mpd.

 

Tragedia z tymi limitami transferów na interii.

zrzutki

----------

## noobah

A ja so bie tak urządziłem swój desktop

----------

## samakra

gentoo nauczyl mnie oszczednosci do tego stopnia, ze szkoda mi pamieci na ikonki i tapety

http://www.mojsyf.yoyo.pl/ex/desk/screen.jpg

ps niech zyje prostota i wygoda  [;

----------

## pigi

 *noobah wrote:*   

> A ja so bie tak urządziłem swój desktop

 

Co to sa za ikonki? Rozumiem ze gnome

----------

## noobah

 *pigi wrote:*   

> Co to sa za ikonki? Rozumiem ze gnome

 

Tak, to Gnome. 

Ikonki to Micro (znajdziesz na gnome-look.org), GTK: frozen Plastic, a temat Emeralda to TiSkin_Classic.

----------

## Pablo_Escobar

A to 2 wersje mojego pulpitu :

1) Zajęty

2) Czysty

A to wszystko na Gnome 2.18  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr Adam

Pablo_Escobar, che te tapetę i ikonki   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Redhot

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> tapetę

 

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Night+Of+Ubuntu?content=52958

----------

## Pablo_Escobar

Mr Adam

Redhot już Ci podał tapetkę, a ikonki to gion (znajdziesz na gnome-look)

----------

## m010ch

Mój GNOME 2.16.3 - właśnie kompiluje całe KDE 3.5.6 i być może następny zrzut będzie już z tego środowiska  :Smile: 

UPDATE:

Być może jednak nie będzie - KDE nadal jest fuj   :Wink:   GNOME jednak roxuje rulezem   :Cool: 

----------

## pancurski

@m010ch, jaka to czcionka przy ikonach?

----------

## m010ch

@frondziak: aquafont  :Smile: 

----------

## kurak

Mój desktop

----------

## Mr Adam

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> Mój GNOME 2.16.3 - właśnie kompiluje całe KDE 3.5.6 i być może następny zrzut będzie już z tego środowiska 

 

fajny efekt, przypomina viste  :Wink:  jak mogę coś takiego zrobić u siebie xD

----------

## m010ch

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> fajny efekt, przypomina viste  jak mogę coś takiego zrobić u siebie xD

 

Yyy - jaki efekt i w którym miejscu Viste przypomina?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Sahin

kurak możesz powiedzieć, skąd wytrzasnąłeś tą tapetkę?

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Sahin wrote:*   

> kurak możesz powiedzieć, skąd wytrzasnąłeś tą tapetkę?

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_GIMP_Fractal_Backgrounds  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vutives

 *m010ch wrote:*   

>  *Mr Adam wrote:*   fajny efekt, przypomina viste  jak mogę coś takiego zrobić u siebie xD 
> 
> Yyy - jaki efekt i w którym miejscu Viste przypomina? 

 Chyba mu chodziło o screen kuraka.

----------

## unK

Moje KDE

----------

## m010ch

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Chyba mu chodziło o screen kuraka.

 

Uff - thx bo już się przestraszyłem  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

jak juz jestesmy w temacie wygladu itp to mialbym takie pytanie

otoz od jakiegos czasu uzywam kde

w zwiazku z tym przeszukuje systematycznie kde-look.org pod katem jakiegos kompletengo i _miodnego_ zestawu ikonek

chodzi mi  o to zeby podmienil wszystkie albo przynajmniej wszystkie najwazniejsze ikonki uzywane w kde, czy ktos zna jakis taki temat i jego whereabouts ?

bylbym bardzo dzwieczny :]

pzdrwm

----------

## BeteNoire

Polecam.

Niestety ostatnio chyba zostały usunięte z kde-look.org :/

----------

## psycepa

no ikony calkiem fajne

ale to nie jest icon theme, tylko archiwum z ikonami,

czy jest jakis prosty sposob zeby ten motyw dla kde za jednym razem czy musialbym wszystko osobno ustawiac?

dla mnie najlepiej by bylo gdyby istnaiala mozliwosc ustawienia tego za jednym razem

pzdrwm

----------

## BeteNoire

No jak nie theme, skoro ma w środku index.theme? Przepakowałem do 7zipa temat, który kiedyś wyszperałem na kde-look. Wrzucasz do ~/kde/share/icons albo $KDEDIR/share/icons.

----------

## dziadu

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> jak juz jestesmy w temacie wygladu itp to mialbym takie pytanie
> 
> otoz od jakiegos czasu uzywam kde
> 
> w zwiazku z tym przeszukuje systematycznie kde-look.org pod katem jakiegos kompletengo i _miodnego_ zestawu ikonek
> ...

 

Ja uzywam Crystal Diamond Icons

http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~rafallalik/desktop/2007-03-21-212927_1024x768_scrot.png

----------

## psycepa

hmm BeteNoire nie wiem czy cos robie zle ale za ch.... nie chce mi sie to zrobic :/

zrobilem zarowno w ~/kde/share/icons jak i potem w  $KDEDIR/share/icons katalog black and white, do niego wypakowalem zawartosc 7zipa i nic :/ w centrum sterowania pod pozycja ikony nie pojawia sie taki theme, reczne wybranie pliku index.theme tez ni nie daje

wczesniej probowalem jeszcze z nazwa katalogu 'black_n_white' ale tez nic nie dalo

jakies tipsy ? co moge robic nie tak :/ ?

@dziadu crystale znam, latwo je znalezc na kde-look.org, niestety nie podobaja mi sie za bardzo  :Smile:  thx anyway

pzdrwm

----------

## nigdydosc

Moje zrzutki, stare i nowe KLIK

----------

## Drwisz

Moje Gnome  :Smile:  http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/78d9ea5c9c38628e.html wersja z berylem na nvidii (bez aiglx, glx).

Bez efektu wody http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/ac1490d73fe0086c.html

----------

## BeteNoire

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> hmm BeteNoire nie wiem czy cos robie zle ale za ch.... nie chce mi sie to zrobic :/

 

Cóż ja Ci mogę powiedzieć... u mnie działa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   hmm BeteNoire nie wiem czy cos robie zle ale za ch.... nie chce mi sie to zrobic :/ 
> 
> Cóż ja Ci mogę powiedzieć... u mnie działa 

 

dlaczego mialem takie dziwne przeczucie ze dostane taka odpowiedz  :Very Happy:  ? :Razz: 

----------

## przemos

[...] and the winner is....... screenlets

http://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200703292054551024x768shg5.png

 :Smile: 

----------

## Yaro

Nowa zrzutka   :Wink:  :

http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/5601/zrzutekranu10ip2.png

----------

## jey

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> Nowa zrzutka   :
> 
> http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/5601/zrzutekranu10ip2.png

 

Jestem pod wrazeniem, mozesz opisac czego dokladnie uzyles, jak dostosowales KDE do takiego wygladu. 

Jezeli jest mozliwosc czy moglbys udostepnic cala kompozycje, template?

----------

## Yaro

 *jey wrote:*   

> Jestem pod wrazeniem, mozesz opisac czego dokladnie uzyles, jak dostosowales KDE do takiego wygladu. Jezeli jest mozliwosc czy moglbys udostepnic cala kompozycje, template?

 

Pewnie że jest możliwość. Tylko nie mam gdzie tego wrzucić zabardzo   :Confused:  .

No a użyłem:

Styl: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Domino?content=42804

Ikony: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/SnowIsh?content=42905. Wszystkie przyciemniane w Centrum Sterowania KDE przez zmianę gamma. Bo mi takie białe zabardzo waliły po oczach na czarnym tle.

Tapeta: http://www.deviantart.com/download/50266546/

KDM: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/51744148/

Splash: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/48679982/?qo=8&q=by%3Alzfy&qh=sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps

Kbfx: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Prototype?content=47964

Tło kickera: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Black+Kicker?content=54962

Ikonki kweather: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDElized+Weather?content=53861

kooldock: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kooldock?content=50910

Chyba wszystko. Styl karamby, kolor i ustawienia stylu Domino własnej produkcji.

----------

## vutives

Znacie jakiś program - menu typu mac, który nie zasłania innych okien? Próbowałem z kooldock, ksmoothdock i te ciągle są przed innymi oknami, co jest dość denerwujące np. przy przeglądaniu stron www. Co prawda kooldock można ukryć ale ja chcę, żeby to było ciągle aktywne. Chciałem jeszcze popróbować kiba-dock ale miałem problemy z kompilacją akamaru więc na razie dałem sobie spokój.

----------

## vermaden

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Znacie jakiś program - menu typu mac

 

Gnome albo XFCE moze miec Mac Menu:

http://gnomefiles.org/app.php/Mac_Menubar_for_GNOME_and_Xfce

----------

## vutives

A pod KDE?

----------

## vermaden

 *vutives wrote:*   

> A pod KDE?

 

na przykad takie:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Mac-KDE+again?content=51934

----------

## vutives

Tam jest ksmoothdock, a mówiłem, że nie działa tak jakbym chcial.

----------

## m010ch

No to kolejny zrzucik ode mnie  :Twisted Evil:   :Cool:   :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

AAA! Apage!

----------

## joker

vutives, a jaka ma miec funkcjonalnosc? zwyklym panelem kde mozesz sobie zrobic takie menu z programami

<- jestem szatanem

----------

## vutives

U góry chcę mieć ładny pasek tylko ze 'startem' kbfx, uruchomionymi prgramami i godziną, coś jak na zrzucie Yaro. A na dole mac'owe menu z powiększającymi się przyciskami. KSmoothdock i Kooldock pasowałyby mi, tylko że zmaksymalizowane okno jest ograniczone górnym paskiem (tak ma być) i mac'owym dolnym menu (tak ma nie być).

----------

## Drwisz

W taki sposób?

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/07ed6cd3e8f3994d.html

----------

## vutives

Tak, tylko że w KDE i zmaksymalizowane okno przysłaniało dolne menu.

----------

## Drwisz

Jeśli tak:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/4456e374a975d11e.html

To wszystko robisz z poziomu konfiguracji pulpitu Kde. Nie jest potrzebna żadna dodatkowa aplikacja.

----------

## KARQL

Moj skromny pulpit:

http://karql.tartar.ath.cx/shooty/2006-12-25_1280x1024_Tactile.jpg

W sumie screen dawno robiony, ale praktycznie nic sie nie zmienilo tylko ikony gajima na pasku i opera na ff.

----------

## szamot

A tak wyglada moj:

KLIK

----------

## Odinist

http://xs313.xs.to/xs313/07134/kde.jpg.xs.jpg

----------

## vutives

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Jeśli tak:
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/4456e374a975d11e.html
> 
> To wszystko robisz z poziomu konfiguracji pulpitu Kde. Nie jest potrzebna żadna dodatkowa aplikacja.

 Popatrz jaki to człowiek nieświadomy.  :Wink:  W sumie to by mi wystarczyło. Ale byłbym zupełnie zadowolony gdyby ikonki po najechaniu ładnie się powiększały jak w Mac OS X.  :Very Happy:  Ale i bez tego ładnie wygląda.

----------

## Gabrys

http://quake.fuck-microsoft.info/~quake/screenshots/xfce.png

----------

## Drwisz

Czy możecie umieszczać zrzuty w formacie .jpg ważą 1/10 png? Mam szybkie łącze ale kurde obrazek ważący: 1171.93 KB to lekka przesada. 

Gabrys$ Swoją drogą fajna tapetka. To jest Pustynia Navaho?

----------

## boniek

 *KARQL wrote:*   

> Moj skromny pulpit:
> 
> http://karql.tartar.ath.cx/shooty/2006-12-25_1280x1024_Tactile.jpg
> 
> W sumie screen dawno robiony, ale praktycznie nic sie nie zmienilo tylko ikony gajima na pasku i opera na ff.

 

Tapetkę proszę  :Smile: 

----------

## KARQL

Od dawna w moim public jest:D

Prosze http://karql.tartar.ath.cx/noname_babe_1280x1024.png

----------

## Gabrys

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Czy możecie umieszczać zrzuty w formacie .jpg ważą 1/10 png? Mam szybkie łącze ale kurde obrazek ważący: 1171.93 KB to lekka przesada. 
> 
> Gabrys$ Swoją drogą fajna tapetka. To jest Pustynia Navaho?

 

http://art4linux.org/

W PNG-u będą i już. Jak już zrobiłem sobie skrypt, screenshot2httpd.sh, który domyślnie robi PNG-i to nie będę nic już z tym kombinować, skoro teraz to tylko

1. klik na ikonce w panelu

2. zaznaczenie obszaru

3. (teraz już jest skrin w /home/quake/public_html/screenshots)

4. wklejenie środkowym dokądś linka (który się automatycznie generuje i chowa w schowku)

No to dla jednego skrina nie będę w skrypcie zmieniał linijki format z png na jpg.

----------

## Drwisz

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://art4linux.org/
> 
> W PNG-u będą i już. Jak już zrobiłem sobie skrypt, screenshot2httpd.sh, który domyślnie robi PNG-i to nie będę nic już z tym kombinować, skoro teraz to tylko
> ...

 

Ehhh. Mnie chodziło tylko by na ludzie pamiętali, że plik grafiki w formacie .png ma dużą "wagę". A dostałem cały wykład.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Ehhh. Mnie chodziło tylko by na ludzie pamiętali, że plik grafiki w formacie .png ma dużą "wagę". A dostałem cały wykład. 

 

Gdzie tam dużą. Mogłem Ci przerobić na TIFF-a ;P

Ja chciałbym powiedzieć głośno, że PNG jest bezstratnym formatem kompresji  :Wink: .

----------

## m010ch

Ale co z tego, że jest bezstratny? Czy ma to jakieś znaczenie przy zrzutach ekranu? IMO żadne  :Wink: 

Zresztą JPG w najniższej kompresji (jakością prawie nie odbiegającą od PNG) zajmuje ok. 1/3 jego wielkości.

----------

## Gabrys

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> Ale co z tego, że jest bezstratny? Czy ma to jakieś znaczenie przy zrzutach ekranu? IMO żadne 
> 
> Zresztą JPG w najniższej kompresji (jakością prawie nie odbiegającą od PNG) zajmuje ok. 1/3 jego wielkości.

 

De gustibus et coloribus, chciałoby się rzec.

----------

## boniek

 *KARQL wrote:*   

> Od dawna w moim public jest:D
> 
> Prosze http://karql.tartar.ath.cx/noname_babe_1280x1024.png

 

Dzieki.

----------

## Redhot

http://www.redhot.programik.net/zrzuty/zrzut_04_2007.jpg

----------

## Poe

i tak oto po ponad 2 latach screenow z e16 nadeszła rewolucja - XFCE4

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/52184432/

----------

## Gabrys

 *vutives wrote:*   

>  *Drwisz wrote:*   Jeśli tak:
> 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/4456e374a975d11e.html
> 
> To wszystko robisz z poziomu konfiguracji pulpitu Kde. Nie jest potrzebna żadna dodatkowa aplikacja. Popatrz jaki to człowiek nieświadomy.  W sumie to by mi wystarczyło. Ale byłbym zupełnie zadowolony gdyby ikonki po najechaniu ładnie się powiększały jak w Mac OS X.  Ale i bez tego ładnie wygląda.

 

W jakiejś starej wersji KDE było tak, że jak się zaznaczyło w konfiguracji panelu "powiększaj ikony pod kursorem", to ikony po najechaniu myszą robiły się duże i "wystawały" z panelu. Uwielbiałem ten efekt. Usunęli go, gdy pojawiły się takie rozwijające się dymki z zaokrąglonymi rogami.

----------

## Drwisz

Coś dla graczy:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/21b72de28dfe9c3c.html

Anarchy-online pod Wine

----------

## szamot

Dorzuce jeszcze screen z mojego drugiego kompa  :Smile: 

http://www.formedica.com.pl/pierdoly/screen.jpg

----------

## vermaden

moj update: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/52308344

----------

## v7n

coś nowego

http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/6214/screenshot2007061820363nd1.jpg

----------

## Spaulding

http://slackpl.one.pl/blog/18-07-07.jpg cos tylko TEMPy nie dzialaja w conky  :Razz:  ale po wpisaniu sensors w konsoli dziala :/ to pewnie przez kernela .22 ;P bo na .21 dzialalo ok

----------

## Poe

http://adyton.com.pl/~poe/graph/Xsea.jpg

moje XFCE4 na lapku. lekka bryza wakacyjno-letnia  :Smile: 

taki smaczek na desku to jeszcze to, ze pogoda, która siewyswietla w panelu jest pobierana dla Kingston na Jamajce :]

----------

## canis_lupus

http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/5880/94017268oc5.png

http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=62228715uc3.jpg

http://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=82100124ir2.jpg

----------

## Redhot

http://upload.programik.net/upload/zrzut_20_07.jpg

FreeBSD na lapku  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

podoba mi się to odbicie guzikow do sterowania muzyką

----------

## no4b

U mnie zmiany raczej kosmetyczne:

http://www.gensys.pl/~abaddon/screen/gentoo-2007-06-22.png

----------

## Redhot

 *Poe wrote:*   

> podoba mi się to odbicie guzikow do sterowania muzyką

 

BeteNoire pytał sie mnie co to na PW, jakby ktoś chcial: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/white+refleKtion+amaroK?content=57936

(aplet SuperKaramby)

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *Poe wrote:*   

> podoba mi się to odbicie guzikow do sterowania muzyką

 

Tak, jest bardzo Macowe :)

----------

## vermaden

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/60159579

u mnie tez w sumie niewiele sie zmienilo

----------

## Redhot

Komp z Gentoo:

http://upload.programik.net/upload/screen.jpg

----------

## kondzik

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> Komp z Gentoo:
> 
> http://upload.programik.net/upload/screen.jpg

 

Podziel się stylem  :Wink: 

----------

## Redhot

Tapetka: http://upload.programik.net/upload/Edge_Of_Nowhere_Wallpaper_by_Karezoid.jpg

Deco: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Alloyon?content=11231

Ikony: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/black+%2B+white+icons?content=24645

Styl: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Domino?content=42804

----------

## univac^

http://img458.imageshack.us/img458/2521/51714184do9.jpg

----------

## SlashBeast

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> http://img458.imageshack.us/img458/2521/51714184do9.jpg

 Co to za WM?

----------

## univac^

FVWM

----------

## SlashBeast

Pozytywny.

----------

## Poe

zmiana nazwy tematu + bump

----------

## largo3

Fluxbox:

http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotyr3.jpg

----------

## wodzik

#jako, ze temat w ktorym to napisalem jest juz tylko do fbsplasha, przeniose to tu

ostatnio bawie sie kde4. nawet ladne to, ale dziala jak wczesna beta. jak tak chodzi wydanie rc2, to boje sie jak moze wygladac wydanie finalne. a oto zrzuty:

1

2

3

4

5

6

----------

## matiit

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matiit/2118840074/

Xfce

----------

## Poe

http://picasaweb.google.com/marcinrzonca/Desktops/photo#5145725404469940930

to moj aktualny, prawie dopracowany  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## manwe_

Ja tam toleruję tylko minimalizm http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/2197/screenshot2007121302365mi9.jpg .

----------

## Dagger

stare ale ciagle uzyteczne

 screenshot

----------

## Odinist

http://xs222.xs.to/xs222/07490/pulpit.jpg

----------

## koper

Ja mam ostatnio cos cieplego i wakacyjnego: KLIK

----------

## Drwisz

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/c8e2fa733d7995a1.html

Tak teraz lubię  :Smile: 

----------

## Rysh

Jak sie podoba?  :Smile: 

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6jdviap&s=1

----------

## Pryka

oto mój obecny pulpit

http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/6158/zrzutekranuok3.png

----------

## SlashBeast

http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ies4linuxqg1.png fluxbox, conky, urxvt. System całkowicie dostostosowany do użytkownika, zero zbednych wodotrysków.

Na skrinie ie6, niestety jakos od pewnego czasu nie wychodzi mi oszukiwanie megauploadu tylko useragentem wiec zaopatrzylem sie w ie z megaupload toolbar.  :Smile: 

----------

## Odinist

Do "oszukiwania" MU jest dostępna także wtyczka dla FF  :Wink:  Polecam spróbować.

Moje KDE:

----------

## kicus

jest taka wtyczka dla Firefoxa i działa całkiem dobrze, uzywam od czasu do czasu i jest ok  :Smile: 

a i oto moje kde+conky+mplayer  :Wink: 

http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=22exde2.jpg

@SlashBeast: p.s tak widze po Twoich screenach ze tez jestes fanem anime i mangi   :Razz: 

pozdr

----------

## boracik666

http://i6.tinypic.com/6nuyd1c.png

Fluxik + conky + idesk

Jak na pierwsze zabawy z fluxem to chyba całkiem nieżle  :Smile: 

Wie ktoś jak zrobić polskie znaki w conkym ??

EDIT:

Zmieniona tapeta: 

http://i9.tinypic.com/82e6ede.png

EDIT 2: (12.01.2008)

http://i11.tinypic.com/7ys0vib.pngLast edited by boracik666 on Sat Jan 12, 2008 2:39 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## manwe_

Jeżeli używasz fontów x'owych [xfontsel], to w dwóch ostatnich polach wybierasz iso8859 i 2.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
use_xft yes

xftfont Terminus:size=8

```

 I banglają polskie krzaczki.

----------

## Odinist

Mój domyślny pulpit  :Wink: 

----------

## caruso

http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=1286fc6d3dcb09df

----------

## pigi

 *caruso wrote:*   

> http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=1286fc6d3dcb09df

 

mozna link do tapetki? (:

oraz co to jest to po prawej? kiba-dock?

pozdrawiam, wojtek

----------

## caruso

 *pigi wrote:*   

>  *caruso wrote:*   http://www.fotosik.pl/showFullSize.php?id=1286fc6d3dcb09df 
> 
> mozna link do tapetki? (:
> 
> 

 

http://burning-liquid.deviantart.com/art/Daylight-WP-Pack-20362265

 *pigi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oraz co to jest to po prawej? kiba-dock?
> 
> 

 

Nie, jest to zmodyfikowany przeze mnie motyw superkaramby o nazwie "glassmonitor"

 *pigi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pozdrawiam, wojtek
> 
> 

 

pozdrawiam

----------

## mateo

Pulpitem pochwale się i ja   :Laughing: 

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/2007/screenqg2.png

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## chomzee

Po prostu xfce  :Smile: 

http://chomzee.ethernet.pl/screenshots/xfce.png

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

hej!

najdłużej testowany przeze mnie i przeto najdojrzalszy z mych pulpitów!

http://images24.fotosik.pl/186/9437aa9f4080e2fam.png

pozdro

----------

## Pryka

Mam pytanko, jak uzyskałeś na pulpicie te informacje z najnowszymi paczkami i tematami na forum, to po lewej stronie?

----------

## tallica

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Mam pytanko, jak uzyskałeś na pulpicie te informacje z najnowszymi paczkami i tematami na forum, to po lewej stronie?

 

To jakiś czytnik RSS zapewne: http://packages.gentoo.org/feed/ i http://gentoo-portage.com/RSS_Listing

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

hejka!

napisałem sam takie małe programiki o których wspomniałem w tym temacie

Dla zainteresowanych postaram się w najkrótszym czasie zaktualizować linki i opisać w szczegółach jak uzyskać takie info krok po kroku

Generalnie to conky+mój programik ukazujący wszystkie aktualizacje dla każdej architektury ....Last edited by nUmer_inaczej on Sun Jan 25, 2009 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## largo3

Takie Gentoo z KDE:

http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/34/screenmr8.png

 :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

Bardzo proste, ale właśnie takie lubię. Bez compiza.

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/6611/screenshotnb8.th.png

Dwupanelowe KDE z przyciskami na panelu tytułowym w stylu MacOS, do którego się przyzwyczaiłem.

----------

## caruso

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/6611/screenshotnb8.th.png
> 
> 

 

Trochę mało tu widać, albo coś przegapiłem  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *caruso wrote:*   

>  *C1REX wrote:*   http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/6611/screenshotnb8.th.png
> 
>  
> 
> Trochę mało tu widać, albo coś przegapiłem 

 

Bo wstawił linka do thumbnaila  :Wink:  Trzeba dać :

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/6611/screenshotnb8.png

 :Smile: 

----------

## skazi

Trochę stary zrzut ale nadal podobnie wygląda  :Wink: 

http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj50/skazi1982/pulpit2.jpg

----------

## caruso

 *skazi wrote:*   

> Trochę stary zrzut ale nadal podobnie wygląda 
> 
> http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj50/skazi1982/pulpit2.jpg

 

A tapetkę skąd można pobrać?

----------

## Bako

To moze teraz ja troszke odswieze temat  :Smile: .

Wrzucam linka do calej serii moich bylych i aktualnych pulpitow (bylo tego wiecej, ale tylko pare udokumantowalem):

http://picasaweb.google.pl/bardzi/Gentoo

Przesiadka z KDE na Gnome bardzo pozytywnie mnie zaskoczyla  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

http://palarnia.org/~slashbeast/fluxbox-ng.png mój aktualny fluxbox z xcompmgr.

----------

## k4misiek

Od kiedy używam Gentoo, stwierdziłem, że KDE da się polubić  :Smile: 

http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=07082008r210421srp6.jpg

http://img117.imageshack.us/my.php?image=07082008r210447ses1.jpg

http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kbfxyf5.jpg

----------

## largo3

Lapek

----------

## rofro

galeria moich pulpitów (na razie jeden)

http://picasaweb.google.com/rofrol/Pulpit

Po prawej jest link "pobierz zdjęcie" aby zobaczyć w rzeczywistych wymiarach

----------

## largo3

@rofro: Not Found

The requested URL /rofrol/SJ9decyJOHI/AAAAAAAAAls/5SIu11J1KQw/Screenshot.png?imgdl=0 was not found on this server.

----------

## Poe

no, w końcu niemalże dopracowałem swój pulpit (xfce) na nowym laptopie:

http://poe.art.pl/screens/XGreen.jpg  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak się nazywa zestaw ikon i theme do firefoksa?

I, caly system w EN czy tylko XFCE? Sam myślałem, by odpalac xfce-session z LC_ALL=C ale nie wiem jak wtedy następne aplikacje odpalane z menu xfce będą się zachowywać.

----------

## Raku

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jak się nazywa zestaw ikon i theme do firefoksa?

 

Theme to Smoke. Używam takiego samego  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

ikony zwą się Jungle i pochodza bodajże z xfce-look, alob deviantarta (chyba to pierwsze, jak coś, moge wystawić). a theme do ffx to nie Smoke, tylko iFox Graphite - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1315  :Smile: 

aaa, ikony w panelu zwą się Prestige i są z deviantarta. 

rozumiem, ze podoba się? :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

modyfikacja xfce

https://poe.art.pl/graph/green.jpg  :Smile: 

----------

## Odinist

A to mój, również xfce  :Wink: 

http://www.isarapix.org/pix58/1232933807.png

----------

## SlashBeast

http://wstaw.org/images/free/2009/01/26/a52b754d06e4bcafaf9d8484de44a1.png

----------

## tilk

nie będę gorszy szału może nie ma ale funkcjonalnie dla mnie

 :Arrow:  FVWM 

http://tilk.palarnia.org/zrzuty/fvwm2009.01.04.png

----------

## univac^

http://wstaw.org/images/free/2009/02/05/8190a71e597a4737e146290c61504e.png

----------

## Poe

o, univac. dawno Cię nie widziałem  :Wink: 

----------

## univac^

no ja również, czas powrócić w lata swietnosci  :Smile: 

----------

## mistix

Siema univac^ a już myślałem, że nie żyjesz  :Laughing: 

----------

## univac^

to samo myslałem o Tobie hehe

Tacy jak ja są potrzebni temu światu  :Wink: 

zagadaj na jabber @jabber.ru

----------

## tilk

Kolejne fvwm:) które zajeło mi troszkę czasu by je zrobić :Smile: 

http://tilk.palarnia.org/zrzuty/fvwm2009.02.png

----------

## univac^

http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/661/76700201nm2.jpg

To mój stary FVWM  :Smile:  pałka na sztorc idzie

----------

## tilk

widzę że maniacy fvwm się obudzili:)

chodz ostatnio gdzieś coś czytałem by używać fvwm to trza mieć doktorant bo jest tak strasznie trudny   :Laughing: 

ten kto wypowiedział te słowa powalił mnie na kolana swą głupotą :Smile: 

a ostatnimi czasy forum jakoś bardziej ożyło :Very Happy: 

----------

## gall

 *tilk wrote:*   

> http://tilk.palarnia.org/zrzuty/fvwm2009.02.png

 

Heh miałem taką tapetę na moim xfce4  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak się zwie ten lachon? Mam jej inną tapete.

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/1163/nonamebabe1280x10242ff3.png

----------

## gall

A kij wie ważne że fajna. A tak bo dokładniejszej analizie miałem wersję SlashBeast'a a nie tilk'a  :Very Happy:  Kto by sie w tych wszystkich laska połapał.

----------

## tilk

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jak się zwie ten lachon? Mam jej inną tapete.
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/1163/nonamebabe1280x10242ff3.png

 

też mam jej inną tapetę tą którą wrzuciłeś :Razz: 

gall jak lubisz fajne laski na tapetach powiedz podeślę Ci taką extra

----------

## Lord_Raven

Tak swoją szosą macie moze jakies źródlo tapet z lachonami w rozdzielczości 1680x1050? Sam korzystam od dawna z http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/widescreen/1680x1050/ lecz tam ciezko o lachony

----------

## tilk

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> Tak swoją szosą macie moze jakies źródlo tapet z lachonami w rozdzielczości 1680x1050? Sam korzystam od dawna z http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/widescreen/1680x1050/ lecz tam ciezko o lachony

 

Proszę bardzo 

http://celebritiesexy.blogspot.com/

http://wallpaperstock.net/sexy-looking-woman-wallpapers_w9209.html

http://www.kewlwallpapers.com

http://wallpapers.cakweb.com/

http://www.sexyhotwallpapers.com/

----------

## Lord_Raven

Dzieki. Ostatni link to to czego szukałem  :Smile: 

----------

## tilk

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> Dzieki. Ostatni link to to czego szukałem 

 

tak na marginesie polecam do szukania wallpapers 

http://yahoo.com bardzo dobrze szuka  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gall

Do zestawu:

http://es.skins.be/

----------

## kacper

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jak się zwie ten lachon? Mam jej inną tapete.
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/1163/nonamebabe1280x10242ff3.png

 

Jennifer Love Hewitt

----------

## skazi

Na 99% to nie jest ona.

----------

## kacper

wg. tego jest http://www.skins.be/jennifer-love-hewitt/wallpapers/page/3/

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *tilk wrote:*   

>  *Lord_Raven wrote:*   Dzieki. Ostatni link to to czego szukałem  
> 
> tak na marginesie polecam do szukania wallpapers 
> 
> http://yahoo.com bardzo dobrze szuka 

 

Tak się składa ze szukałem, ale jak widac (rownież po twoich linkach) cieżko jest o tapety dobrej jakości w podziałce 1680x1050

----------

## tilk

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

>  *tilk wrote:*    *Lord_Raven wrote:*   Dzieki. Ostatni link to to czego szukałem  
> 
> tak na marginesie polecam do szukania wallpapers 
> 
> http://yahoo.com bardzo dobrze szuka  
> ...

 

Ogólnie jest ciężko o tapete dobrej jakości można się za szukać na śmierć a jak się już szuka to szlak trafia człowieka bo full banerów z hardporno świat z chodzi na psy lub koty... :Very Happy: 

----------

## Spaulding

http://evilroot.eu/screens/  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Zamieniłem fluxboksa na openboksa + tint2 + stalonetray

http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/7696/openboxv3.png

Imho całkiem zacnie wygląda, nie sądziłem, ze coś może rysować okna szybciej, od fluxboksa, openbox wygral.

----------

## Spaulding

try awesome  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

ratpoison odrazu.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebas86

 *scp or evilroot wrote:*   

> http://evilroot.eu/screens/ 

 

Łaaaa, jak zrobiłeś postęp emerge'a w Conkym? Cat, grep, cut z loga? Zaintrygowało mnie to. Dokładnie to chodzi o to: http://evilroot.eu/screens/01_lut_2009_18-09.jpg.  :Smile: 

Swoją drogą dajesz radę z tym fontem na panelu czy to tylko tak do screena?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

fluxbox 1.1.1gentoo r1 ...z mym nowym themem "gentoo_red" 

Tym razem postawiłem na barwę. Wiele mnie kosztowała kustomizacja themu gkrellma ... ale za to spasowany z ogólnym wyglądem!

----------

## SlashBeast

popraw te "Kb/s".

----------

## Spaulding

http://evil.evilroot.eu/screenshots/ awesome wm  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

na ostatnim screenie dupoliz wymiata :]

i bardzo podoba mi się prędkość Twojego łącza... jak pomysle sobie o moich 512kbps u mnie w domu....

----------

## Spaulding

takie tam 1-2/1mbps.

co do configow jakby ktos chcial to sa na:

http://git.evil.evilroot.eu/  :Wink: 

pzdr.

----------

## gotar

hmm no to moze tez cos dorzuce ;]

fluxbox, masa conky z licznymi skryptami, z sieci i pisanych samemu, tilda w tle jako terminal wtopiony

http://gotar.info/upload/2009-08-26-105826_1680x1050_scrot.png

----------

## Bialy

 *gotar wrote:*   

> hmm no to moze tez cos dorzuce ;]
> 
> fluxbox, masa conky z licznymi skryptami, z sieci i pisanych samemu, tilda w tle jako terminal wtopiony
> 
> http://gotar.info/upload/2009-08-26-105826_1680x1050_scrot.png

 

To IO dysku działa?

Możesz podrzucić cześć kodu odpowiedzialnego za to?

Chciałbym ulepszyć swój MRTG o takie coś.

--EDIT--

Szukałem po całym drzewie MIB ale nic mi nie działo  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> To IO dysku działa?
> 
> Możesz podrzucić cześć kodu odpowiedzialnego za to?
> 
> Chciałbym ulepszyć swój MRTG o takie coś.

 

Najnowszy Conky dostał ostatnio wsparcie dla i/o dysków, obrazków, skryptów LUA i kilka innych rzeczy.

A program do monitorowania znajduje się w paczce sysstat (programik iostat).

----------

## SlashBeast

Obrazki sa wspierane przez lua (lua-imlib) a IO dyskow... byl chyba od 'zawsze'.

----------

## sebas86

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Obrazki sa wspierane przez lua (lua-imlib) a IO dyskow... byl chyba od 'zawsze'.

 

Z dyskami to rzeczywiście moja pomyłka, wsparcie jest od wersji 1.3 - chyba już trochę długo używam Conkyego i mam jakieś nieaktualne info... A obrazki może i są wspierane przez LUA ale nie trzeba wcale korzystać z tego języka aby wyświetlić cokolwiek.

Żeby nie było, że zbaczam z tematu to i screena wrzucę: 1.

----------

## gotar

działa jak wszystko inne ;]

co do IO to jest czesc conky od zawsze

TEXT

${color D7D3C5}${font} /dev/sda3 : ${color D7D3C5}${font}${fs_free /}  / ${fs_size /} - ${fs_free_perc /}%

${color}    IO     : ${color D7D3C5}${font}${diskio}

${color}    Temp   : ${color D7D3C5}${font}${hddtemp /dev/sda}°C

----------

## ryba84

http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5341/200908311755111024x768s.png

No to ja też się pochwalę. E17 jako wm   :Cool: 

----------

## kacper

e17 już dobrze działa? Jak ostatnio go instalowałem (pół roku temu) to min. nie było aplikacji w menu.

----------

## Poe

e16 bylo swietne, ale przestałem uzywać jakieś 2 lata temu, bo juz było zdecydowanie-ciut przestarzałe, a e17 dalej było bardzo kulawe. potem też probowalem i było chyba jeszcze gorzej. teraz to az mi sie nie chce za to zabierać. troche zbyt śmierdzi trupem ten projekt  :Wink: 

----------

## ryba84

Działa i to całkiem elegancko jak na mój słaby sprzęt. Tylko plugin od baterii zjadał mi 100% procka więc wyrzuciłem i do conky dodałem. A co do menu wystarczy zainstalować gnome-menus.

----------

## soban_

http://picasaweb.google.com/soban.ja/Kde4# - KDE-4 + compiz

http://picasaweb.google.com/soban.ja/Gnome# - GNOME-2.6 + compiz

http://picasaweb.google.com/soban.ja/Kde35# - KDE-3.5 + compiz

----------

## matt1366613

W jaki sposób osiągnąłeś "prawdziwą" przeźroczystość w KDE 3.5 ? Chodzi mi o ikonki przebijające spod konsoli. Wydawało mi się że w 3.5 przeźroczystość sprowadza się do tapety przebijającej przez okna.

----------

## SlashBeast

Composite to jest, uzywa compiza wiec to nie problem. Mozna uzyc tez xcompmgr (malutka aplikacja, nie jest menagerem okien.)

----------

## soban_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Composite to jest, uzywa compiza wiec to nie problem. Mozna uzyc tez xcompmgr (malutka aplikacja, nie jest menagerem okien.)

 

Jak zwykle masz racje  :Wink: 

----------

